# Lowrance GPS Manager



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I was screwing around on the Lowrance site and found out that the units can be downloaded to your computer. I installed the hardware, but have no direction on how to do it.

Does the unit need power? 
Any kind of special cord to go from your pewter to your FF?

I'd like to give it a try, map out my waypoints and perhaps wipe the FF clean.

Thanks
harle


----------

